# Question about headlight type



## maxima703 (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm sort of a noobie when it comes to specifics in mechanics and such so I had a question. I plan on changing my headlight bulbs so I've been thinking of getting a pair of Nokya H4 bulbs. I wasn't sure if they positively fit so I wanted to ask if Nokya H4 headlight bulbs were compatible with a 2000 Nissan Maxima. Thanks.


----------

